# Guys, listen, your virginity is valuable!



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Let's just say I was late to losing mine. (sanity no, virginity yes).
But looking back I think I had it all wrong. We need to be like some women and value ours. Stop wasting time and energy being envious. Imagination runs wild as you suspect everyone is having sex except you. No they aren't! And even less are having "good" sex!
But now I think I should have admitted to my first real girlfriend that I had been a virgin instead of pretending I was "so experienced." She must have thought to herself." is this guy kidding?" I think the right woman will respect you for being honest. And value your purity!


----------



## Amphoteric (Sep 11, 2011)

Checked it on forex, one virginity is worth 100€/$125,05/£83,17.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

Yeah, it is so valuable that no decent looking girls want to take it from you.


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

Word.

It's a subjective importance unless for some tangible reason.


----------



## scarpia (Nov 23, 2009)

Isaac Newton was one of the most intelligent men who ever lived and he died a virgin. Connection?


----------



## bsd3355 (Nov 30, 2005)

scarpia said:


> Isaac Newton was one of the most intelligent men who ever lived and he died a virgin. Connection?


Because he couldn't devise a way for the modern condom.


----------



## aloof (Mar 13, 2013)

TPower said:


> Yeah, it is so valuable that no decent looking girls want to take it from you.


This.


----------



## minimized (Nov 17, 2007)

How much can I get for it on Amazon?


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

Props to OP, I'm hear ya. 25 in 2 months and I don't worry myself about following societies rules on love and intimacy. 

P.S. The trolls on here are pretty weak, I've seen better elsewhere.


----------



## phoenixwright (Jun 22, 2011)

No one except religious people actually think virginity is valuable anymore. Male or female virginity. But male virginity is ridiculed more because male virginity may be a sign of involuntarily virginity (I suspect that a lot of male virgins are not trying hard enough or looking in the right places if they absolutely want to get rid of it) whereas female virginity is guaranteed to be voluntary virginity. I have seen hideous looking women with hideous personalities (don't give me this eye of the beholder crap. They are hideous. Trust me on this) to match get laid. Women have zero excuse unless she's too morbidly obese to have sex or has some sort of defect that makes her unable to have sex.


----------



## rapidfox1 (Sep 13, 2010)

I agree. Your virginity is valuable. It is a sign of cleanliness and purity.


----------



## creasy (Oct 29, 2012)

There's really nothing to value about virginity. Except for the lack of STD's, but that's paltry. Like valuing your inability to drive because you'll never have the chance of an auto accident. 

People do overhype and overvalue sex though. Companionship and emotional support are way more important in the long run.


----------



## Life Aint No Joke (Mar 8, 2013)

minimized said:


> How much can I get for it on Amazon?


You will get better deals on Craigslist.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

creasy said:


> There's really nothing to value about virginity. Except for the lack of STD's, but that's paltry.* Like valuing your inability to drive because you'll never have the chance of an auto accident. *
> 
> People do overhype and overvalue sex though. Companionship and emotional support are way more important in the long run.


Interesting analogy. 

There's nothing to be proud of a promiscuous past though.


----------



## Andrew SA (Mar 10, 2013)

Virgin here and I don't feel any kind of special at all.
Guess SA & long-term depression isn't going to change this state anywho.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

phoenixwright said:


> No one except religious people actually think virginity is valuable anymore. Male or female virginity. But male virginity is ridiculed more because male virginity may be a sign of involuntarily virginity (I suspect that a lot of male virgins are not trying hard enough or looking in the right places if they absolutely want to get rid of it) whereas female virginity is guaranteed to be voluntary virginity. I have seen hideous looking women with hideous personalities (don't give me this eye of the beholder crap. They are hideous. Trust me on this) to match get laid. Women have zero excuse unless she's too morbidly obese to have sex or has some sort of defect that makes her unable to have sex.


I'm semi religious but nowhere near hardcore.
I was brought up with the idea that sex was a kind of necessary evil in order to have children in marriage. Living with a partner before marriage was thought to be scandolous.
But even now, after getting into Buddhism, I admire monks who can abstain from sex in order to focus on more important things. Celibacy is a kind of ideal which only some people can live up to. Not me unfortunately but still admire those who can.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Andrew SA said:


> Virgin here and I don't feel any kind of special at all.
> Guess SA & long-term depression isn't going to change this state anywho.


If you only had the benefit of hindsight (which ex-virgins have), you would focus on other things. It's human nature to obsess over the things you can't have. Can fully understand where you're coming from though.


----------



## afff (Dec 27, 2012)

i don't think so. Women flock to experienced men.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

It's okay, I heard I can get it back by drinking a bottle of virgin olive oil for a week.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

How do you know you lost your virginity?


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)

I want mine back. :cry


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> How do you know you lost your virginity?


Put it this way, I can't prove it.


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> How do you know you lost your virginity?


When you can't find it, obviously.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> When you can't find it, obviously.


I know a girl is easier to tell but a guy?


----------



## Sacrieur (Jan 14, 2013)

visualkeirockstar said:


> I know a girl is easier to tell but a guy?


Have you tried looking under your dresser?


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Sacrieur said:


> Have you tried looking under your dresser?


What do you mean?


----------



## Elad (Dec 6, 2009)

yeah that moment a penis goes into a vagina for the first time is so so magical and special.

and so is putting the skins on sausages and then spinning them around your head as a weapon.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

I disagree. I believe celibacy is an unnatural condition for men after a certain age. (I'm not a woman so I won't presume to speak for them)

Of course each person is different. Some men have little to no libido and can handle prolonged celibacy.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

creasy said:


> There's really nothing to value about virginity. Except for the lack of STD's, but that's paltry. Like valuing your inability to drive because you'll never have the chance of an auto accident.
> 
> People do overhype and overvalue sex though. Companionship and emotional support are way more important in the long run.


yea I kind of agree. I think people place too much value on virginity and the whole issue of losing it is still too dominant within society. we live in times of contraception and many of us in a society that isn't dominated by the chastity vows of religion. if you wish to stay a virgin for a particular person then thats fine but its not like its a law or something. losing mine wasn't the most spectacular experience but i'm really glad I did it.


----------



## MrQuiet76 (Aug 26, 2011)

I'm holding onto mine til I turn 40 then selling it for millions


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Looking back, in some ways I wish I could've only been with one woman - my future wife (who I haven't met yet). So there is some merit in the OP's post. At one time my focus was more on getting laid as much as possible - this was a mistake. Now I have a healthier view of sexuality.


----------



## AngelClare (Jul 10, 2012)

MrQuiet76 said:


> I'm holding onto mine til I turn 40 then selling it for millions


You do realize only gay Saudi princes will want to buy your virgin butt? And actually virginity loses value the older you get. You would be lucky to get a bag of Doritos.


----------



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

FFS what's up with all this bull**** that having a problem (in this case not getting laid) is all of a sudden the greatest thing that could ever happen. I'm so sick of people who don't even try to solve their problems and instead just walk around being delusional saying "hey it's pretty good still being a virgin" and "hey is pretty good being raped on national television" and "hey it's pretty good having a TV inside my anus so that I can kinda listen to it blurping inside my body and at the same time I can't watch the damn TV". Yeah that ****ing great isn't it!!!!!!!!!!! Get your TV out of your *** dammit!!!

Start solving your problems instead of accepting them. If they're treatable so to speak. If it's not treatable, then try to work around it as great as possible (make the best out of the situation), but do NOT accept your problems.

****!!!

This message includes a whole bunch of bad ****ing language and some metaphors combined with a great message. Over and out.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

phoenixwright said:


> whereas female virginity is guaranteed to be voluntary virginity.
> 
> Women have zero excuse unless she's too morbidly obese to have sex or has some sort of defect that makes her unable to have sex.


Not true. I'm not really sure where this idea comes from that all you have to do is have a vagina and not be obese and guys will just fall into your lap.


----------



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> Not true. I'm not really sure where this idea comes from that all you have to do is have a vagina and not be obese and guys will just fall into your lap.


All you need as a woman is to have a vagina, be available (single) and somewhat attractive and men will take the opportunity. If men don't sleep with a woman like that then they are either insecure (like me about my small penis) or they already have a girlfriend or perhaps they have an STD and it would be the right thing to do to not have sex at that point.

So you women don't really need to put in some effort to get your boyfriend. You get opportunities and if you don't like the man then you can always dump him right away.

For the love of god I saw this girl on youtube who talks about social anxiety and she was a 19 year old mother. Proof that no woman ever has to put some effort to get a man.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

WannabeDifferent said:


> All you need as a woman is to have a vagina, be available (single) and somewhat attractive and men will take the opportunity. *If men don't sleep with a woman like that then they are either insecure (like me about my small penis) or they already have a girlfriend or perhaps they have an STD and it would be the right thing to do to not have sex at that point.*


not entirely true, there are other reasons. he might just not be attracted to her (despite her being "attractive",everyone has their own idea of what they find attractive) or he might be of a similar mindset to some of the above posters who chose celibacy for their own moral reasons.


----------



## WannabeDifferent (Feb 22, 2013)

galaxy1 said:


> not entirely true, there are other reasons. he might just not be attracted to her (despite her being "attractive",everyone has their own idea of what they find attractive) or he might be of a similar mindset to some of the above posters who chose celibacy for their own moral reasons.


I don't choose celibacy. It's the only way.

Well if it was a choice then it would be between celibacy and suicide. I'm looking forward to the day I'm just not gonna live anymore, because then I don't need to deal with all the crap anymore.


----------



## renegade disaster (Jul 28, 2009)

^yea I understand the point about being celibate. but you can still choose, you have free will as to whether you wish to conquer your fear and insecurity, i'm sure if you find enough social situations where the opportunity may present itself then you will meet someone who is understanding of your insecurities.


----------



## Nexus777 (Dec 1, 2012)

EternallyRestless said:


> Not true. I'm not really sure where this idea comes from that all you have to do is have a vagina and not be obese and guys will just fall into your lap.


I like to watch people, even obese women have children and partners. Seems for women it is not a catastrophe to be obese... ok, maybe extreme. And for the OPs theory, I dont agree.


----------



## HilarityEnsues (Oct 4, 2012)

WannabeDifferent said:


> FFS what's up with all this bull**** that having a problem (in this case not getting laid) is all of a sudden the greatest thing that could ever happen. I'm so sick of people who don't even try to solve their problems and instead just walk around being delusional saying "hey it's pretty good still being a virgin" and "hey is pretty good being raped on national television" and "hey it's pretty good having a TV inside my anus so that I can kinda listen to it blurping inside my body and at the same time I can't watch the damn TV". Yeah that ****ing great isn't it!!!!!!!!!!! Get your TV out of your *** dammit!!!
> 
> Start solving your problems instead of accepting them. If they're treatable so to speak. If it's not treatable, then try to work around it as great as possible (make the best out of the situation), but do NOT accept your problems.
> 
> ...


Dafuq did I just read...


----------



## straightarrows (Jun 18, 2010)

I"m not Jesus,,, I don't want to die virign!.......


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

afff said:


> i don't think so. Women flock to experienced men.


I would feel more comfortable having sex with a virgin or a guy with little experience, since I myself have little experience. But I'm just an SA girl. Beautiful, outgoing women that most guys are after are usually very experienced sexually, and want a partner that is the same.


----------



## maninabox (Aug 23, 2012)

A female's virginity is worth much, much more.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/2012/10/24/catarina-migliorini-sells-virginity-780k_n_2010260.html


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

you had (have) gfs and you had sex and you are telling people being virgin is good? and honestly i don't see how knowing other people are not having (good) sex is gonna help me, i'd rather the whole population were dating and having amazing sex except me


----------



## eshng (Feb 25, 2013)

I'm 26 and never slept with anyone. It all depends on how one values sex. I view sex as a physical display of deep affection to another. I have my regular urges but I'm not going to throw my first time away to someone random just for some bull**** social acceptance.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

eshng said:


> I'm 26 and never slept with anyone. It all depends on how one values sex. I view sex as a physical display of deep affection to another. I have my regular urges but I'm not going to throw my first time away to someone random just for some bull**** social acceptance.


is it me or all 26 year old virgins are in gta...


----------



## Mongoose (Oct 26, 2012)

Women don't want a virgin. They think all virgins are Peter Pans, losers, and weirdos. If wish I could just undergo chemical castration and lose all desire for a women because the thought of women shunning me forever makes me really depressed. But that's what I get for having had SA.


----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

Only if you're a girl. If you're a guy and a virgin, you will likely receive ridicule from both genders.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

Mongoose said:


> *Women don't want a virgin*. They think all virgins are Peter Pans, losers, and weirdos. If wish I could just undergo chemical castration and lose all desire for a women because the thought of women shunning me forever makes me really depressed. But that's what I get for having had SA.


Worth taking a poll on that.
Some truth in what you say I suppose. Fortunately, not all women are the same.


----------



## TPower (Feb 3, 2011)

9mm said:


> Only if you're a girl. If you're a guy and a virgin, you will likely receive ridicule from both genders.


Well, more or less. Women won't ridicule you as much as men, they'll even usually say something along the lines of "Awww, it's sweet", then proceed to say that you'll find "the right girl" (IE: not her) someday to lose it to.


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## 9mm (Feb 12, 2013)

TPower said:


> Well, more or less. Women won't ridicule you as much as men, they'll even usually say something along the lines of "Awww, it's sweet", then proceed to say that you'll find "the right girl" (IE: not her) someday to lose it to.


Right.


----------



## EricLu (Mar 25, 2013)

I've had opportunities to have sex, but in those instances I was repulsed by the personality (and appearance, to some degree) of the person offering it. The few girls at my high school who I did have an interest in were either in a relationship already or there was little opportunity for me to establish contact with them (i.e., we rarely had classes together or weren't in the same social circles). I don't have any moral presciptions against promiscuity or view virginity as somehow being intrinsically "pure," but I just don't think I would enjoy having sex with someone who I don't really like or care about just for the sake of no longer being a virgin.


----------



## apx24 (Jan 31, 2012)

TPower said:


> Yeah, it is so valuable that no decent looking girls want to take it from you.


----------



## theseventhkey (Jul 22, 2012)

phoenixwright said:


> No one except religious people actually think virginity is valuable anymore. Male or female virginity. But male virginity is ridiculed more because male virginity may be a sign of involuntarily virginity (I suspect that a lot of male virgins are not trying hard enough or looking in the right places if they absolutely want to get rid of it) whereas female virginity is guaranteed to be voluntary virginity. I have seen hideous looking women with hideous personalities (don't give me this eye of the beholder crap. They are hideous. Trust me on this) to match get laid.* Women have zero excuse unless she's too morbidly obese to have sex or has some sort of defect that makes her unable to have sex*.


Actually the world's heaviest woman is married. So even that can't be an excuse.















lol.


----------



## brohuey (Sep 30, 2012)

Someone tell me why op is talking about valuing ur virginity but hes not a virgin? Idiot. Women have no excuse men are ridiculed


----------



## TrueAstralKnight (Jun 23, 2012)

There is some truth depending on the person, of course. When I got my first kiss and we got to talking about our own intimate past, I told her the truth and she didn't believe me at first. When she realized it was the truth she said "Girls will respect you more from saving yourself." I guess I see her point since whoever I choose might feel even more special to me.


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

theseventhkey said:


> Actually the world's heaviest woman is married. So even that can't be an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I feel sick after seeing that...


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## nubly (Nov 2, 2006)

theseventhkey said:


> Actually the world's heaviest woman is married. So even that can't be an excuse.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude is probably a chubby chaser.


----------



## totalloner (Jan 29, 2013)

^
I love it!


----------



## arnie (Jan 24, 2012)




----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

OR so many people make it a big deal. Being a virgin just means never having sex. Why should you be a virgin all of your life just because you think it's valuable. It's all about body count not about who you ****ed for the first time. 

Being a virgin= being a loser. You aren't a man till you ****ed a girl.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

greygoose22 said:


> OR so many people make it a big deal. Being a virgin just means never having sex. Why should you be a virgin all of your life just because you think it's valuable. It's all about body count not about who you ****ed for the first time.
> 
> Being a virgin= being a loser. You aren't a man till you ****ed a girl.


Real men have integrity and know how to say no.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

millenniumman75 said:


> Real men have integrity and know how to say no.


ROFL are you serious? in todays culture sex is practically a sport. I say no plenty of times. This one chubby girl wanted to have sex. I have standards. I said ........ no. I'd want to be experienced so when the right girl comes around i wont be fiddling frank trying to figure out what buttons to press that will make the right sounds. People that say virginity is precious are either religious or have severe sa.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

greygoose22 said:


> ROFL are you serious? in todays culture sex is practically a sport. I say no plenty of times. This one chubby girl wanted to have sex. I have standards. I said ........ no. I'd want to be experienced so when the right girl comes around i wont be fiddling frank trying to figure out what buttons to press that will make the right sounds. People that say virginity is precious are either religious or have severe sa.


Or have integrity - I don't need to have sex to prove I am a man, thank you.
I don't need to text, sext, and next to do it either.

Maturity is having self-control despite the way I feel.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

I know! I feel like a millionaire babe every day :wink ahaha ... Nah. Just not my time yet.


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

SnowFlakesFire said:


> I know! I feel like a millionaire babe very day :wink ahaha ... Nah. Just not my time yet.


You are a millionaire babe!



greygoose22 said:


> ROFL are you serious? in todays culture sex is practically a sport. I say no plenty of times. This one chubby girl wanted to have sex. I have standards. I said ........ no. I'd want to be experienced so when the right girl comes around i wont be fiddling frank trying to figure out what buttons to press that will make the right sounds. People that say virginity is precious are either religious or have severe sa.


I hope the girls you have sex with know that you don't want a relationship with them...


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Or have integrity - I don't need to have sex to prove I am a man, thank you.
> I don't need to text, sext, and next to do it either.
> 
> Maturity is having self-control despite the way I feel.


How about having sex just because you want to? I don't see how it takes away your integrity, it would only take away your integrity if you forced yourself.


----------



## hmnut (Aug 8, 2011)

There are certain gender and sexual related topics that are taboo on this board for various reasons, reasons I can't understand as they do related directly to problems of relationships and social anxiety. 

meanwhile the virtues of virginity pops up every few days, when it actually has nothing to do with social anxiety. 

No it doesn't. NO IT DOESN'T!

If some people think that there is some kind of special prize or nicer seat in heaven for holding on to your virginity for as long as possible, good for them, hell maybe they are right. But that has NOTHING to do with social anxiety. Whether being a virgin has some kind of virtuous or moral or ethical connotation is totally irrelevant to social anxiety.

Social Anxiety and virginity is only an issue for the “unhappy virgin.” The ones who WANT to lose their virginity but can’t. The moral/happy virgins may disagree with unhappy virgins desire to have sex but it is still their desire and it is being hampered by social anxiety. 

After you’ve solved the issue of social anxiety in the unhappy virgin if you then want to give them a speech on the virtues of waiting until marriage, go ahead… I mean I doubt they’ll listen, but hell they’re not listening now.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EternallyRestless said:


> How about having sex just because you want to? I don't see how it takes away your integrity, it would only take away your integrity if you forced yourself.


Well in stating it this way, it does sound "forced". That's not what sex is supposed to be.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> Well in stating it this way, it does sound "forced". That's not what sex is supposed to be.


What is sex supposed to be, in your opinion?


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

EternallyRestless said:


> How about having sex just because you want to?


Exactly!

I don't want sex out of "envy" like the OP puts it.

Instead of putting virginity on a pedestal, I think you should stop comparing yourself to others.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EternallyRestless said:


> What is sex supposed to be, in your opinion?


It's more than a physical act.


----------



## EternallyRestless (Jul 19, 2011)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's more than a physical act.


That could mean a pretty wide range of things.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

EternallyRestless said:


> That could mean a pretty wide range of things.


Not in an intimate sense. You'd be tied to him for life.


----------



## mahnamahna (Apr 10, 2013)

I have a hard time believing girls think it's valuable but yeah I guess waiting for the right one is the way to go - not just any girl.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Didn't realize we were still living in the 1600's.


----------



## monotonous (Feb 1, 2013)

i thought the same before i found this site


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's more than a physical act.


There needs to be a stop to these sorts of statements that elevate sex and make it seem like this 'thing.' This line of thinking is the reason a lot of people cause themselves to suffer worse. Sex is the only SA related problem I have more or less avoided, and spewing this kind of "prized virginity" rhetoric is not only timid and ***-backward but psychologically dangerous.



millenniumman75 said:


> Not in an intimate sense. You'd be tied to him for life.


I haven't seen or thought about her in over 10 years.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

87wayz said:


> There needs to be a stop to these sorts of statements that elevate sex and make it seem like this 'thing.' This line of thinking is the reason a lot of people cause themselves to suffer worse. Sex is the only SA related problem I have more or less avoided, and spewing this kind of "prized virginity" rhetoric is not only timid and ***-backward but psychologically dangerous.
> 
> I haven't seen or thought about her in over 10 years.


It'll continue, thanks. I know there are quite a few people who agree. If people valued themselves more, they wouldn't feel the need to constantly give themselves away to the closest person via Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. We have minds.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> It'll continue, thanks. I know there are quite a few people who agree. If people valued themselves more, they wouldn't feel the need to constantly give themselves away to the closest person via Mutual of Omaha's Wild Kingdom. We have minds.


It's unfortunate people think this way in 2013. I'm not even entirely sure what you're talking about.

This is the kind of thinking that holds people with SA back -- fear and shame. There's nothing noble about moralized cop outs -- it's not progressive. Life is too short for this.


----------



## Durzo (Jun 4, 2011)

I agree in a way it is valuable, but only in the sense that if you are a virgin and the girl knows it, then you won't get a bad rep for it because as she knew, you were a virgin.

That however is the only value it holds.


----------



## greygoose22 (Mar 19, 2013)

changeme77 said:


> Didn't realize we were still living in the 1600's.


^^

I just want a big booty hoe for my birthday. Is that too much to ask.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

87wayz said:


> It's unfortunate people think this way in 2013. I'm not even entirely sure what you're talking about.
> 
> This is the kind of thinking that holds people with SA back -- fear and shame. There's nothing noble about moralized cop outs -- it's not progressive. Life is too short for this.


It's not progressive to have integrity? That's not a moralized cop-out. 
It just sounds like trying to justify the "do what you feel" notion without any perception of consequence.
If someone wants to give their all, which is what it is, that's a pretty big risk for something that is considered nothing more than a hookup.


----------



## 87wayz (Jul 5, 2012)

millenniumman75 said:


> It's not progressive to have integrity? That's not a moralized cop-out.
> It just sounds like trying to justify the "do what you feel" notion without any perception of consequence.
> If someone wants to give their all, which is what it is, that's a pretty big risk for something that is considered nothing more than a hookup.


Sex is far from "all," as you call it. It's funny that you were hellbent on this idea of "we have minds and sex is beneath us" yet here you are referring to it as everything.

Having integrity involves much more than never touching a woman. The whole of integrity is trivialized when you hinge it on something as fleeting as a sex act.


----------



## jonny neurotic (Jan 20, 2011)

This is bs. I lost mine when I was 21 and goddammit if could change things I'd have lost it a damned sight sooner than that. Sex is one of the most enjoyable activities there are AND it's good for your physical and mental health. Virginity is just a societal construct: sex is a biological drive. Bite me if you disagree...


----------

